#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Сутры и не только руками буддистов

## Eugeny

В интернете есть в электронном виде помимо непереведынных сутр,так же сутры буддизма переведенные,но не изданные.Держать сутры у себя на полочке в физическом виде,а не в электронном,я думаю многим хотелось бы.Предлагаю на форуме же заняться переводом непереведенных сутр,а те которые переведены издавать следующим образом.Как нибудь складываться на издание сутр отправкой смс на номер,кто не складывался оплачивает заказывая или что то в этом духе.Далее книги присылаются желающим по почте.Думаю возможно тоже самое проделывать не только с сутрами,но и с другими лекциями,биографиями,гимнами и прочими вещами связанными с буддизмом.Вопрос только в том как это реализовать,я лично не соображаю,может кто другой сообразит

----------

Джигме (12.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

В общем-то несложно. Печатается на принтере. Потом, если есть прошивочный станок, листы заправляются в пружину.
Буддисты, у которых таковой станок наличествует - в принципе есть.

----------

Eugeny (12.05.2012), Сауди (12.05.2012)

----------


## Сайфо

Я думаю лучше довести до ума электронные версии. Мне например очень бы хотелось изучать на своем айпаде электронную версию палийского канона. Нормально отредактированную,предоставленную в разных форматах, с необходимой по ней навигацией и тд. Интеренет как никак лучший источник распространения бесплатной литературы. Сам готов такое поддержать всеми возможными способами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Держать сутры у себя на полочке в физическом виде,а не в электронном,я думаю многим хотелось бы.


Гораздо проще организовать перевод и издание электронных версий, а кому хочется на полочке в физическом виде, распечатают.




> Предлагаю на форуме же заняться переводом непереведенных сутр,


dharmalib.ru  :Smilie:

----------


## Маркион

> Я думаю лучше довести до ума электронные версии. Мне например очень бы хотелось изучать на своем айпаде электронную версию палийского канона. Нормально отредактированную,предоставленную в разных форматах, с необходимой по ней навигацией и тд. Интеренет как никак лучший источник распространения бесплатной литературы. Сам готов такое поддержать всеми возможными способами.


Я по мере возможности постепенно конвертирую ПК и книги учителей в fb2. На данный момент времени стало больше, так что работа ускорится. Может, со временем на theravada.ru будет возможность всё это скачать.

----------

Pyro (23.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.07.2012), Тао (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------

